# Botia Sidthimunki



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I was able to purchase 2 of these very rare botia's, for a good price. I love how they are uniquely different and small, also very passive. I put them into my aquascape, but they are really shy, as they stay hidden in the moss foreground and come out only at night to forage. Has anyone kept them in their tanks, and what are the pros and cons of owning them? For all you Hawaii peoples, the store that is selling them is Pets plus on Ward Ave for $14.99.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Erik!

I don't own any (yet  ), but my friend bought some a few months ago and there's nothing about them she doesn't like.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I love these guys. I find that they're less shy when more are around. They still like to hide but come out much more often. I have 8 in a 29g and have not had any bad effects with them whatsoever. I feed them 3x a week on bloodworms. They do a good job with snails. 

David


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

A few key points when keep these guys is the more the merrier, and lots of hiding places. If they feel they can run to hide if need be, they`ll come out more often. They really really like the company of their own kind.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine are more active than any other Botia species I've kept. They're constantly swimming in the middle levels of the tank, back and forth, back and forth in a lazy 8 pattern. I like them a lot and highly recommend them. Get as many as you can, $14.99 is a great price! They're $10.00 wholesale here in Charlotte.


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Botia sidthimunki*

I curently have thirteen of them in my 80 gal planted tank. They frequently school along with the 5 Botia kubotai. I've had the sidthimunki a few years, and they are on the top of my list as far as favorite fish.

As has been stated, a larger group of them produces more schooling behavior.

I purchased them through a special deal from a store employee that gave me "a deal for being a good customer" @ $10.00 per fish.

Walter Klockers
"Joe Loach"


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Botia sidthimunki*

Here's a pic of them when I let my tank go to look like a sloppy, green, weedfest:

http://www2.2cah.com/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=random&cat=10033&pos=-422


----------



## skids (Mar 23, 2004)

Another rare one that is similar in size but different in apperance is the Botia rostrata, they come a contaiminants in yo yo loach orders occasionally. Very active daytime loach even with just 2-3. Also a dwarf loach. very dark veritical bands. I really like my 2 and am always looking for more.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I have a rostrata, and found identifying them is interesting. The adult markings in no way could be mistaken for the yoyo loach, but the young fish often are.

http://www.loaches.com/species_pages/botia_rostrata.html

first pictures on that page shows younger fish and the second set shows an adults markings.


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Jeez,
I just saw them today at my local store and really
like them.

I just posted as well on this Oooops..........

My local store wants like $20.00 plus for these guys!!!!

Where can I order up some or get them in general?????
Hopefully for a better price.......


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool pic, Walter. 

Markstr, Lotsoffish occasionally offers them on Aqua Bid, but his auctions usually get driven way up for some reason. There may also be other sellers at Aqua Bid selling them, but I haven't paid too close attention (or I'd be too tempted to buy them....  ).


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Jan for the heads up on this! I'll have to try it
or I would think, it's probley cheaper to just get them here
locally instead of shipping etc.....


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

With a little more digging I found a store here locally..

$10-12.00 per. and I plan on getting at least 4 of them
for my 38 gal. Tank..


----------

